# Headphone volume question



## Randy C (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi there, I have a question regarding the volume output of some wireless headphones I have. 

First, the background: I recently moved into a house in a remote location that is surrounded by hills and trees. I installed dish network by running an unamplified rg-11 line 500 or so feet to the house and am getting a signal of roughly 55db. The audio and video seemed fine to me, so I never concerned myself with it again. I have a set of wireless headphones hooked up to the TV so I don't disturb the family at night, but with the volume cranked all the way up, they lack in volume. I was starting to think maybe they were just on their way out for whatever reason, but the other night I watched blade runner 2049 on blu-ray and the sound completely blew me away! I had to reduce volume considerably as it was hurting my ears. So now I know there's nothing wrong with the headphones.

My question is whether or not I'll be able to get better volume from the headphones by trying to amplify the signal coming in from the dish? Or is there another solution I might want to consider? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## freestyles (Jan 31, 2018)

Have you tried adjusting the headphone volume from the TV settings itself? I think you should try that first since it's easier.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And I don't think increasing your signal strength will change the audio output to your headphones. 

As freestyles said, check the TV's audio output to your wireless headphones. What make/model is your TV? How is the headset connected?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> And I don't think increasing your signal strength will change the audio output to your headphones.
> 
> As freestyles said, check the TV's audio output to your wireless headphones. What make/model is your TV? How is the headset connected?


I use Bluetooth headphones, they work well. I have no issues with volume.

Rich


----------



## Randy C (Oct 27, 2017)

freestyles said:


> Have you tried adjusting the headphone volume from the TV settings itself? I think you should try that first since it's easier.


The way I have it set up is this: I have the optical line out going to an optical splitter, one side of which goes to my sound bar and the other side goes to my headphones through an optical to 3.5mm converter. I have the tv volume setting set to external so I don't get an echo when I try to use the sound bar and have the tv speakers activated as well. I actually posted about this in another thread I had going and a helpful member here suggested I use a line amplifier (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I01ZNUS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) to boost the volume, which I did, and it is working great.

When I posted this I was trying to consider how the signal strength measured in decibels affected the audio volume and was curious if there was a correlation, but it seems audio decibels are different from signal decibels and do not have a correlative effect on each other. Regardless, the problem got solved and the war scene in this week's x-files episode was properly loud when the helicopter landed and the machine gun fire erupted... ;-)

Thanks for the input folks, it is much appreciated!


----------



## StephenBrown (8 mo ago)

trh said:


> And I don't think increasing your signal strength will change the audio output to your headphones.
> 
> As freestyles said, check the TV's audio output to your wireless headphones. What make/model is your TV? How is the headset connected?


Yes, You can use headphones there is no problem with volume in headphones.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The "dB" of the satellite signal has absolutely nothing to do with audio volume. The dB "scale" is used where the base 10 logarithm of a measurement makes things look more "linear" and that includes both satellite signals and audio volume.

Originally, decibel meant "ten bels" which was an audio volume _measurement_ created by Alexander Graham Bell. It was later adopted to represent a scale (rather than a measurement) where considering logarithms of the measurement converted calculations from exponential functions to simple addition (gain) or subtraction (loss).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you connected your bluetooth headphones directly to the DISH receiver?


----------

